
Package your .NET Core App in a docker image easy: 'dotnet dockerize' - bthornbury
https://github.com/brthor/Dockerize.NET
======
bthornbury
This is a quick project I put together to automate some build processes I was
doing to convert my apps to docker images. I published it as a dotnet cli tool
so others can hopefully find it useful.

Right now the available configuration for the generated docker image is
limited, but the code of the tool is simple, so folks should be able to tailor
it to their needs.

